# Der richtige Döbelköder!



## Skunk2000 (27. Dezember 2001)

Hi nochmal von mir!
Also jetzt im Winter ist mein Hechtsee zugefroren und jetzt angele ich im Fluss auf Döbel! Mit was für einem Köder soll ich sie befischen? Ich benutzte bis jetzt immer dieses Rezept: 10g fein gerieben Parmesan mit 25 gramm Paniermehl gemischt! Könnt ihr mir sagen ob ihr dass Rezept gut findet?!
Wird der Teig fängiger wenn ich z.B. Lametta kleinhacksel und mit rein misch (klitzer)?

---------------------------------------------------------------
Angeln ist die beste Droge!
Grüße aus dem Schwabenland, Euer Skunk2000


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2001)

Bei uns im Neckar funktionieren im Winter Stücke von Saitenwurst ganz gut. 
Auf langes Vorfach achten.


-------------------------------------------------------
MfG


----------



## Skunk2000 (27. Dezember 2001)

Wenns im Neckar klappt wirds in der Rems auch tun oder? Wie lang soll das vorfach sein und welche Stärke?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2001)

Ich angle mit 0,20er und 8er oder 10er Haken.
Vorfach nehme ich mindestens 0,80m.
Kann sein daß man wie beim Angeln mit Brot ein kleines Schriotblei auf dem Haken braucht, da die Wurst schwimmt.
Entfernung vom Haken je nach Situation.
Im Kocher fangen sie auch ganz gut mit Stücken von Salzhering, gleiche Montage wie bei Wurst.
Ach ja, angeboten am Seitenblei.

-------------------------------------------------------
MfG


----------



## Der_Fischer1982 (31. Dezember 2001)

Hi Skunk!
Ich würde mir eine langsame Kefrströmung suchen und dort mit zwei Ruten angeln.
Eine würde ich auf Grund legen die andere mit einer Pose knapp über Grund treiben lassen. Als Köder würde ich etwas stark duftendes verwenden (Teig. Allerdings habe ich bei allen Fischarten mit süßem Teig bessere erfahrung gemahct als mit herberem Teig.


-------------------------------------------------------
Petri Heil!!
Der Fischer1982


----------



## chub24 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der richtige Döbelköder!*

Nen Tipp

*Sommer:*

Kirschen

*Winter:*

Rotwürmer
Mais 
Maden
Käse


----------



## jungangler 93 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der richtige Döbelköder!*

besten döbelköder:

sommer:Früchte (erdbeeren, kirschen usw.), köderfische
            heuschrecken, nacktschnecken und tauwurmer

winter: versuch verschiedene wurstarten               (salamie,saiten usw),eingelegtes frühstücksfleisch ,stinke
käse und stark richender teig (versuchs mal mit maggi)


----------



## Zanderjäger1 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der richtige Döbelköder!*

@skunk: versuche es mal mit nem 12cm weissen oder weiss/roten Sandragummi.......
taugt auch was.........gruss micha


----------

